# Crossover Circuit Deciphering from Schematics



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am trying to fully understand whats going on in this drawing so I can make some passives for myself. I am basically going to install my DLS UR5 cone mids and then some DLS UR2.5 dome mids and see which one works best and where in my car. 

I see we got a 2nd order lowpass, and what looks like a 6db highpass but the rest I am not sure of. The resistor is part of the mid output selector I believe. I can not tell what the bi-polar cap might be. I dont think its a zobel as its not leading to the negative lead and its not followed directly by a resistor. 

I wrote DLS overseas to see if they can tell me, but it usually takes acouple days to hear back, and I am just wanting to move forward with purchasing parts for this one.

I only need the lowpass, since I can highpass from my head unit. I just want to make sure what that bi-polar cap is in there for. The resistor I will choose to match up the sensitivity to my tweet and will have acouple extra values on hand for tweaking it. Mid and tweet will be mounted right next to each other with as little CTC spacing as I can.


So if anyone has a guess or understanding of this drawing, please let me know what you think.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The bipolar is there bypassed with the polypro cap. The values add up to 43 uf. They probably did it because a 33uf poly cap would be very big and expensive compared to an electrolytic. And the electrolytic bypassed with the poly will give you most of the sound of a poly.

I would ditch that mylar cap too. It's better than an electrolytic, but not as good as a polypro cap.

If you can find the FR plot and impedance plot of the drivers, I can see what I can come up with using lspCAD Pro...been working on some very cool series crossovers for my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> The bipolar is there bypassed with the polypro cap. The values add up to 43 uf. They probably did it because a 33uf poly cap would be very big and expensive compared to an electrolytic. And the electrolytic bypassed with the poly will give you most of the sound of a poly.
> 
> I would ditch that mylar cap too. It's better than an electrolytic, but not as good as a polypro cap.
> 
> If you can find the FR plot and impedance plot of the drivers, I can see what I can come up with using lspCAD Pro...been working on some very cool series crossovers for my car.


I will contact Gunnar at DLS Sweden and see if they have the graphs available. I know they have them for the new Scandinavia drivers, but I have not seen them for any other drivers they sell. 

I was planning on using some premium caps and coils. I wouldnt say mundorf premium, but good quality


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wonder how similar these measure to some Morel domes? It's odd that there is nothing on the net regarding the FR of these speakers.


----------

